# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  آیا فنی حرفه ای مهندسی دارد؟

## UnnamE

سلام
یه سوال داشتم
دانش آموزای رشته کامپیوتر-فنی بعد از گرفتم مدرک کاردانی وقتی مدرک کارشناسی رو بگیرن مهندس کامپیوتر حساب میشن دیگه؟
می خواستم بدونم در س های اونا با ما که ریاضی فیزیک هستیم در دانشکاه در رشته کامپیوتر چه فرقی داره؟
یا رشته های مهندسی مختص ریاضی هستن ؟

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام،



> دانش آموزای رشته کامپیوتر-فنی بعد از گرفتم مدرک کاردانی وقتی مدرک کارشناسی رو بگیرن مهندس کامپیوتر حساب میشن دیگه؟


 بله، [مثلاً !]




> می خواستم بدونم در س های اونا با ما که ریاضی فیزیک هستیم در دانشکاه در رشته کامپیوتر چه فرقی داره؟


هیچ فرقی نمیکنه. فقط شما 1 سال پیش دانشگاهی خوندید ولی فنی ها نخوندند. ممکنه تو دروس دانشگاهی هم یه تفاوت هایی باشه مثلاً شما که از ریاضی میرید دروسی مثل وصایای امام و آشنایی با قرآن دارید و فنی ها ندارند (این خیلی مهمه!) البته این هم بستگی به محل تحصیلتون داره.




> یا رشته های مهندسی مختص ریاضی هستن ؟


همونطور که احتمالاً متوجه شدید، هر دو مسیر در نهایت به مهندسی ختم میشه. مهمترین تفاوت همین هست که رشته های ریاضی یک سال پیش دانشگاهی خوندند.

----------


## Felony

> بله، [مثلاً !]


مثلانش چی بود ؟

مثلا اونایی که از ریاضی رفتن مهندسی نرم افزار چیشون از فنی ها بالاتر بوده ؟!

من هم درسم قابل قبول بود و هم میتونستم به راحتی برم رشته ریاضی ولی چون از درسهای رشته ریاضی بدم میومد و بیشتر کار عملی رو دوست داشتم اومدم فنی .

البته بماند چه در دانشگاه فنی و چه در دانشگاه عادی عیچ چیز بهتون یاد نمیدن ، فقط مدرک !


حالا اینکه چرا ریاضی ها واقعا مهندس نرم افزار میشن و ما فنی ها مثلا رو بگید !

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> مثلانش چی بود ؟
> حالا اینکه چرا ریاضی ها واقعا مهندس نرم افزار میشن و ما فنی ها مثلا رو بگید !


این "مثلاً " برای هر دو گروه صادق هست. منظورم فقط فنی ها نبودند. و دلیلش رو خودتون بهش اشاره کردید: :چشمک: 



> البته بماند چه در دانشگاه فنی و چه در دانشگاه عادی عیچ چیز بهتون یاد نمیدن ، فقط مدرک !

----------


## Felony

> این "مثلاً " برای هر دو گروه صادق هست. منظورم فقط فنی ها نبودند. و دلیلش رو خودتون بهش اشاره کردید:


شرمنده ، بد برداشت کردم ، خواستم بگم چه ریاضی و چه فنی در هر صورت همه  مهندسن [ مثلا ! ]  :چشمک:

----------


## UnnamE

ممنون از جوابتون 

ولی واقعا بی معنی هستش که این دو رشته عاقبتشون یه جوره!!!
خوب یه سوال دیپه اینه که مهندسی IT  رو هم میشه با همون فنی ردیف کرد ؟

----------


## Felony

تا اونجا که میدونم فنی IT نداره .

----------


## SystemAnalyst

بچه های فنی اگر لیسانس بگیرن مدرکشون مهندسی تکنولوژی نرم افزار می شه اما بچه های ریاضی که یک ضرب چهار ساله بخونن مهندسی کامپیوتر - نرم افزار می شه. فرق زیادی با هم ندارن به جز اینکه بچه های فنی دروس عملی بیشتری می خونن برای مثال طراحی الگورتیم - ساختمان داده ها و هوش مصنوعی یا چندرسانه ای و همه این قبیل درس ها رو با یک واحد عملی می خونن. از لحاظ کاری معمولا قوی تر می شن اما برای ادامه تحصیل در ارشد کارشون سختره چون تئوری کمتری می خونن برای مثال بچه های ریاضی درس هوش رو 3واحد تئوری می خونن اما بچه های فنی هوش رو 2 واحد تئوری و یک واحد کارگاهی می خونن

----------


## masoud.t123

> خوب یه سوال دیپه اینه که مهندسی IT رو هم میشه با همون فنی ردیف کرد ؟


تا کارداني فقط نرم افزار
کارشناسي نرم افزار و سخت افزار
ارشد نرم،سخت،هوش مصنوعي،معماري و ...

----------


## ahadabasi

میدونم بحث مربوط به خیلی وقت پیشه، ولی خب سوالم بی ربط نیست
الان کسایی که مدرک مهندسی تکنولوژی نرم افزار کامپیوتر گرفتن گرایش کدام رشته به حساب میان؟؟ جزو مهندسی کامپیوتر هستن ؟؟
ایتخدامی دستگاه های اجرایی 96 که اومده، برای هنرآموز کامپیوتر مهندسی کامپیوتر کلیه گرایش ها را میگره الان هر کسی یه چیزی میگه آخرش هم نفهمیدم که جزو گرایش های مهندسی کامپیوتر هست یه نه

----------


## lohemandegar

> سلام
> یه سوال داشتم
> دانش آموزای رشته کامپیوتر-فنی بعد از گرفتم مدرک کاردانی وقتی مدرک کارشناسی رو بگیرن مهندس کامپیوتر حساب میشن دیگه؟
> می خواستم بدونم در س های اونا با ما که ریاضی فیزیک هستیم در دانشکاه در رشته کامپیوتر چه فرقی داره؟
> یا رشته های مهندسی مختص ریاضی هستن ؟


سلام بله میتونین مهندس شید ولی باید در کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنید نه فنی ضمنا دروس برنامه نویسی هم باید پاس کنید.
قفل گذاری سی دیقفل گذاری دی وی دی
چاپ سی دیقفل گذاری سی دی

----------


## ahadabasi

> سلام بله میتونین مهندس شید ولی باید در کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنید نه فنی ضمنا دروس برنامه نویسی هم باید پاس کنید.
> قفل گذاری سی دیقفل گذاری دی وی دی
> چاپ سی دیقفل گذاری سی دی


سلام مهندس ببخشید الان که ما مدرک کارشناسی تکنولوژی نرم افزار گرفتیم جزو گرایش های مهندسی کامپیوتر حساب میشیم؟؟
برای استخدامی دستگاه های اجرایی این ابهام وجود داره که جزو گرایش های مهندسی کامپیوتر نیست و نمیشه شرکت کرد

----------


## fannipuyan

دوستان عزیزی که دنبال مشاهده *نتایج آزمون فنی حرفه ای* هستند میتونن ازین بخش اقدام کنند

----------

